# Ultramarines The Movie.



## Yaglan (30. Januar 2011)

Wollte mal wissen wie ihr den Film findet?
Ich habe mir den Film heute angesehen. Und ich finde ihn schon cool. 
Nur leider ist der film eher was die sich auch schon was mit den Universum auskennen.

Endlich weiss ich auch wie man den Planeten der Ultramarines ausspricht


----------



## TheGui (31. Januar 2011)

Ich find die Marines auch ultra!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OK, Spaß bei seite... find die Animationen nich so dolle und das terain is auch recht Detaillos, soll das nen Fanprojekt sein?


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2011)

mhhh wirkt für die heutigen möglichkeiten schon ein wenig schlecht.

Ich weiss ja nich, aber als viel belesener WH40k Fan tun sich mir da schon ein paar fragen auf.
mit spoiler 



Spoiler



Wieso sind nur 12 Marines auf dem Schiff?

Wieso sind die vielen Dämonen die die 100 Iron Fists besiegt haben 
plötzlich nur einer und n paar Chaos Marines ( die von 12 Marines 
besiegt wurden )?

Und wieso haben die Iron Fists ( die ja als Belagerungs und Verteidigungsspezialisten gelten ) so verkackt?

Wieso hat nur der Seargant ein Kettenschwert?



Naja an sich is der Film halt n weng flach.
Und um ohne story zu punkten sieht er zu schlecht aus und es gibt zu wenig geschnetzel.


----------



## Yaglan (10. Februar 2011)

Von der Qualität her muss man schon berücksichtigen das das der erste Film von GW war. Die verdienen zwar Gut an ihren Tabletops. Was aber nicht an den Kosten eines Kinofilm ranreicht.


----------

